# Solaranlage für Teichpumpe



## anz111 (19. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Forumsbewohner!

Ich denke, das wird sicher schon mal Thema gewesen sein. Ich möchte gerne nächstes Jahr mit einem Solarmodul meine Teichpumpe betreiben. Ich habe eine Oase AquaMax Eco Premium 16000, 230v, 145 Watt. 

Was genau ist dabei zu beachten bzw. hat das schon wer umgesetzt. Ich bin da leider völlig unbedarft zu dem Thema. 

Danke und liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Turbo (19. Nov. 2020)

Salü

Schau doch mal da.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/uv-c-teichklärer-per-solar-möglich.51016/#post-606204

Was ist der Grund das Du eine Pumpe einsetzen möchtest?
Mit Inselanlagen Solar findest im Web viel zum Thema.


----------



## anz111 (19. Nov. 2020)

Die Pumpe ist schon längst installiert und läuft normal mit Haushaltsstrom. Der Gedanke ist, dies auf Solarstrom umzustellen da ich die Pumpe nicht 24/7 betreibe. So würde sie nur dann laufen, wenn auch die Sonne scheint und das reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Turbo (19. Nov. 2020)

Hmm....  
Die gute Oase Pumpe kommt nicht mit dem klar, was dir ein Solarpanel liefert.
Das gibt eine teure, unglückliche Lösung mit Solarpanel, Batterie und Wechselrichter.
Vergiss dies ganz schnell wieder.
Kauf Solarstrom und eine Schaltuhr.
Wenn die Oase Pumpe den Geist aufgiebt, kaufe eine Solarpumpe mit oder ohne Batteriepack.
Das ist unter Berücksichtigung der grauen Energie die ökologischere Lösung.


----------



## Turbo (19. Nov. 2020)

Hab noch was. 

https://autosolar.ch/basic-solaresets/154-komplette-solaranlage-100w-mit-batterie-fur-230v.html
Etwa das an Leistung wirst du benötigen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Hab noch was.
> 
> https://autosolar.ch/basic-solaresets/154-komplette-solaranlage-100w-mit-batterie-fur-230v.html
> Etwa das an Leistung wirst du benötigen.


Äm @Turbo ,
Da steht doch was von 100 Watt Leistung, ich hab zwar keine Ahnung....
Aber meist wird doch nur die Spitzenleistung angegeben, oder?
Die Pumpe jedoch benötig jedoch 145 Watt


----------



## Turbo (20. Nov. 2020)

Salü René

Das hab ich mir auch überlegt. 
Bei einer Spitzenleistung von 1500 Watt Sinuskurve genügt es, das die Pumpe wie gewünscht ab und zu läuft. Als Vergleich ist in der Beschreibung der Kühlschrank aufgeführt. Der hat je nach Grösse zwischen 80 Watt und 180 Watt. 
Es ging mir aber eher darum, die Kostengrösse aufzuzeigen. 
Dazu kommen noch alle paar Jahre eine neue Batterie und die Frequenzumwandler sind nach zehn Jahren auch Geschichte.
Aber hast schon recht. Eigentlich ist auch diese Lösung noch zu klein. Besonders da die Leistung mit dem Alter und der hohen und kalten Temperatur abnimmt. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## PeBo (20. Nov. 2020)

Solche Inselanlagen sind ja, wie der Name schon sagt, für Anwendungen gedacht, wo mir das Stromnetz nicht zur Verfügung steht. Also nicht um Strom zu sparen. Man muss dann einfach mal rechnen, dann kommt man dabei auf 0,50 € bis zu zwei Euro für die selbst erzeugte Kilowattstunde.

Ich würde die Sache ganz anders angehen:
Lass die Pumpe da wo sie ist — eventuell halt timergesteuert. Um dein grünes Gewissen zu beruhigen packst du 2 der folgenden Module auf dein Dach und verbindest diese mit dem Stromnetz:

https://greenakku.de/selfPV/selfPV-Komplettpaket-320Wp-Talesun-EVT::2885.html

Wenn die Sonne scheint, speist du damit zwischen 500 und 600 Watt in das Stromnetz ein und versorgst damit nicht nur deine Pumpe, sondern hast sogar noch etwas für deine übrigen Standbyverbraucher übrig.
So eine Anlage hat nach 4 - 5 Jahren die Anschaffungskosten wieder reingeholt, und verdient danach bares Geld.

Gruß Peter

PS: man darf maximal zwei der Module auf diese Weise montieren.


----------



## anz111 (23. Nov. 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Ich setze jetzt auf Plan B und der lautet, dass ich gleich das ganze Haus mit einer Solaranlage versehen werde. 
Alles andere macht ja keinen Sinn 

LG Oliver


----------



## amkei (26. Nov. 2020)

Moin, ich habe mir ein Balkonkraftwerk installiert. Senkt mir die Grundlast (Teichkosten) tagsüber, wenn ich nicht da bin/der Teich läuft. 
Gibst steckerfertig. Gute und günstige Idee. 
Verkaufen und das Dach zu pflastern kannst Du immer noch machen, bzw. das Kraftwerk kriegst du auch schnell wieder verkauft. Je nach Ausführung und Leistung, 2-4 Module mit 1-2 WR, 600-1200€ Kaum Installationaufwand


----------



## Koiteich2013 (15. Juni 2021)

Hi amkei, würde mich gerne mal mit dir unterhalten. Vielleicht schreibst du mir wann man dich erreichen kann 
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Lion (15. Juni 2021)

anz111 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> Ich setze jetzt auf Plan B und der lautet, dass ich gleich das ganze Haus mit einer Solaranlage versehen werde.
> Alles andere macht ja keinen Sinn
> 
> LG Oliver



hallo Oliver,
nur das macht Sinn. Plan B 

VG. Léon


----------



## amkei (15. Juni 2021)

Im Sinne des offenen Forum:

Steckerfertige Systeme erklärt der Holger Laudeley sehr gut in seinen zahlreichen Videos. Auch warum ein Speicher kein Sinn macht, ausser man ist "technikgeil", will unbedingt 100% selber nutzen oder hat zuviel Geld. Muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden. Kleine Komplettsysteme mit Akku habe ich unter Solmate mal recherchiert.

Ahh: Ich habe mir gerade mal dein kosten ausgerechnet. Bei Dauerbetrieb und 30ct kostet Deine Pumpe 380€. Wenn Du die nur in der Hauptsaison und sporadisch verwendest, würde ich 150€ schätzen. Wenn das Dein Anforderungsprofil ist, einfach zahlen und Stromtarife vergleichen. Das
sollte sich ausgleichen.


----------



## Turbo (15. Juni 2021)

Weiss ja nicht wie die Batterien bei euch gefördert werden. 
Bis sie bei uns amortisiert sind, (nach ca. 10 Jahren) müssen sie ersetzt werden.


----------



## Lohschneider (16. Juni 2021)

Also ich habe auch ein gutes, aber günstiges Balkonkraftwerk am Teich stehen. Spitzenleistung 340 Watt. Ich hab ein Messgerät dran und verfolge die Leistung.
Ich habe das Panel auf eine Palette gebaut, die Palette hat auf einer Seite Rollen, auf der anderen eine kleine Deichsel. So positioniere ich das Panel je nach Sonnenstand. Das bringt richtig Mehrleistung. Meine Pumpe und UV haben ca. 160 Watt zusammen, d.h. tagsüber betreibe ich Beides bei gutem Wetter kostenlos und es bleibt noch ein rest für andere Verbraucher im Haushalt. Rechnen tut sich das vielleicht nicht, oder erst irgendwann, aber ich finde es gut für die Ökobilanz. Ach ja: Das Panel hat inkl. Gleichrichter 230 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (16. Juni 2021)

Ich will die eigentlich ans hausnetz anschließen. Dann habe ich auch in der Dämmerung volle Leistung und schalte nachts alles ab.
Hat das jemand gemacht und dem Versorger gemeldet?


----------



## PeBo (16. Juni 2021)

Bei mir habe ich zwei Photovoltaik Module a‘ 300 Watt direkt auf dem Dach mit Drahtseilen installiert und speise in mein Stromnetz ein. Die Teile haben das Stück rund 270 Euro gekostet, und ich habe die Wechselrichter einfach hintereinander gesteckt. Phase ist auch egal, denn der Zähler misst die Summe. Die Anlage hat sich bereits nach 4 Jahren amortisiert.
Hier mal ein paar Auswertungen, alle aktuell von heute um 17:25 Uhr.

1. die letzte Stunde:
 
2. die letzten 24 Stunden:
 
3. der letzte Monat:
 
4. die letzten 2 Jahre:
 
5. eine Prognose:
 

Gruß Peter

PS: Wer das nicht macht ist selber schuld. Das Balkonkraftwerk bringt im Sommer, wenn bei mir der Teich auch auf Volllast läuft, am meisten. Das ist also eine ideale Kombination, Teich und Fotovoltaik Anlage

Hier noch ein passender Link!


----------



## Turbo (17. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> PS: Wer das nicht macht ist selber schuld. Das Balkonkraftwerk bringt im Sommer, wenn bei mir der Teich auch auf Volllast läuft, am meisten


Da ich am Teich keinen Platz für eine PV Anlage habe, muss sie aufs Dach.
Habe mir eine 18kWp Anlage bestellt. Noch vor dem Winter sollte sie Strom produzieren.


----------



## PeBo (17. Juni 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Da ich am Teich keinen Platz für eine PV Anlage habe, muss sie aufs Dach.


Hallo Patrik, mein Balkonkraftwerk ist auch auf dem Dach! Hauptsache es ist hinter dem gleichen Zähler, an dem auch der Teich hängt.


----------



## Turbo (18. Juni 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Balkonkraftwerk ist auch auf dem Dach!


zzzzz ....  Ein Balkonkraftwerk gehört doch auf den Balkon. 


(Hast du gut gemacht)


----------



## Marion412 (18. Juni 2021)

Wir haben auch eine PV Anlage auf dem Dach , die bei dem jetzigen Wetter zwischen 55 und 65 KW produziert und kann mich am Teich mit Stromfressern nach Herzenslust austoben .


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Juni 2021)

Ich habe seit 2006 ein PV-Anlage die ins Netz einspeist auf dem Dach. Leitztes Jahr habe ich mir noch eine steckerfertige PV-Anlage (Balkonkraftwerk) auf das Garagendach gepackt. Die deckt bei genügend Einstrahlung einen Teil der Grundlast ab. Unsere Stadtwerke haben uns frundlicherweise einen Bidirektionalen Zähler eingebaut damit der alte im Fall der Fälle nicht rückwärz läuft.
Die vom Lieferanten Carpe Diem benannte Leistung hat die Anlage übers Jahr erbracht. Das ist eine gute Sache.

@Marion412: muss ich mir jetzt das Garagendach zum Balkon umbauen?


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> muss ich mir jetzt das Garagendach zum Balkon umbauen?


Nee aber deinen Zaun kannst du ja noch behängen und hast gleichzeitig noch einen Blickschutz. Leider können die Vögel darin schlecht brüten. Aber alles gute is ja nie zusammen.


----------

